# What is considered frequent urination?



## JillD (Apr 14, 2016)

Our sweet girl had a bad UTI when we brought her home from the breeder's. She was squatting three or more time outside and it was just dribbles. She would also have the instant urge to go in the house and just squat and it was a very small amount of urine. The vet at her first check up said she also had crusty stuff on her. So we got a urine sample and got her started on antibiotics. And yes it was beyond comical getting that urine sample. It delayed her potty training a bit. She is 12 weeks and only has the odd accident (usually when we miss her cues). But the first two weeks were rough. There was no rhyme or reason.

Now that she is over the UTI she will still sometimes pee twice outside before coming in. I think it is normal to do that. I read somewhere that "play makes pee". So I think you are okay. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Puppies have very small bladders, and not a lot of control over when they need to pee. It is normal for play/activity to cause a pup to need to go 'now', seemingly every 5 or 10 minutes or so, but as they grow 
they get bigger bladders, and have more control.
Though I understand not wanting to go to the vet unnecessarily, however, if in doubt, it never hurts to take a pup in for a check up, to rule out a health issue.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

Cooper had to go every 10-20 minutes when I first brought him home at 8 weeks. He'd get excited, play, and then immediately have to go potty after about 5 minutes of playing. He'd also take HUGE gulps of water and I'd have to take him outside asap because their bladders are so small. He peed maybe 3-4 times an hour, sometimes 5 even, depending on what was going on and how active he was.

He's 11 weeks and 2 days old now, and he doesn't seem to have to go as often. He can sleep through the night (9:00 to 6:00) without crying to go outside to potty, and he only goes maybe twice an hour now. Their bladders grow quickly, so the frequent bathroom trips/peeing shouldn't last too long. If it does though, it doesn't hurt to go to the vet. Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

A puppy that young almost always has to go right after she wakes up, after eating or drinking, after play and every 30 minutes otherwise. I've found that a gut feeling is usually right, so if you feel that there's something wrong, take her to the vet.


----------



## bobmmom (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. She's so short to the ground, that I have a hard time telling how much or if she pees. I'll call the vet tomorrow and see what they say.


----------

